# When Conditions are Less Than Perfect.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Tip. General Fishing and Kayak fishing.
Conditions are seldom perfect. 

Condition wise, you take what you get and adapt to it or go home. 

1. On days when you are spooking fish, anchor or stake out near obvious travel routes or ambush points.

2. When you realize you are spooking too many fish, try to figure out what you are doing wrong.

3. Some fish respond well to chum. Take advantage of that. 

4. Remember. Not all species respond to Menhaden oil as chum. Crushed crustaceans, shrimp and especially crabs, attract a wider variety of fish. 

5. Make sure the lure or bait you are using is something the fish would expect to see in such a situation. 

6. Often, fish enter a chum line then feed on smaller fish that are feeding in the chum line.

7. Poling and stalking fish is more like hunting and more fun (to me) than fishing in a chum line. When you are fishing alone, chumming is usually the best way to have a good day. 

8. Fresh chum, caught right where you are fishing is at least 10X as good as frozen chum. 

One other thing re: chumming. 
9. Bad chum in the right place is far better than the best chum in the wrong place.

10. Chum enough to attract fish, not enough to feed them.

I've spent a huge portion of my life on the water, mostly in Florida and have had some really great fishing mentors. I think Jimmy Albright gave me the best single piece of advice of all. Take a look at # 11.

11. "Next time you release a fish, watch him for as long as you can. Remember what he looked like the instant before he disappeared. That’s what you need to look for when looking for fish. Seeing a fish before he sees you is about 90% of catching him."

Google Capt. Jimmy Albright. He is long dead but his legend lives on. He was a friend of Ted Williams--some times.


----------

